# My TT Quattro Sport....



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry for the long post... I wrote it for the Detailingworld forum but thought you guys over here might like to see it.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=84280

Hi Guys.

I few months back I used my mates UDM to detail my old Golf Anniversary.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49721

I sold that car and bought an Audi TT Quattro Sport. The paintwork when i bought it was in very good condition apart from tree sap all over it and very light swirls. 
I've spent the past 3 days (19 hours in total), cleaning the arches, painting the calipers/disks and reviving the paint to a glossy finish.










Power Washed the arches.










Meguiars APC with a foaming spray (just recently bought the foaming spray head and its fab!!!).










Worked the APC in using a wheel brush. Then Power washed it again.










Cleaned the tar off using Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover and applied Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Dressing to the plastic arch liners.

I then painted the calipers using Signal Red Japlac Enamel Paint.

While waiting for the calipers to dry I cleaned the wheels. These were in good condition because I have recently had them replaced by Audi due to some corrosion starting to occur on the polished lip.


















I cleaned the wheels with Meguiars APC, Autoglym Tar Remover and Chemical Guys Wheel Guard.
Tyres were dressed using Meguiars High Gloss Tyre Gel and a Trim and Tyre Dressing Application.



















Day 1 Over... I was knackered!!!!

Day 2 started!

Out comes the Karcher and the new AutoBrite foam lance with Supa Snow Foam.





































I then hosed the car off and gave it a quick contact wash using Zymol Autowash and a Meguiars Washmit.









I dried the car using Meguiars Last Touch and a Miracle Dryer Ultra Plush Drying Towel.










I clayed the car using Sonus Green Ultra Fine.










Out comes the Meguiars G220 with Sonus pads and Menzerna Polishes. I used the Sonus SFX1 pad with Menzerna Power Gloss. I then moved onto the Menzerna Intensive Polish then, Menzerna Final Finish using Sonus SFX2 pad.

After I had done the full car, I applied Zymol HD Cleanse using the SFX2 pad.

I was then ready for the wax. I used Zymol Titanium wax because that is all I had.

I have removed most of the swirls and am happy with the finish of the paint. Its not 100% perfect but I didn't ever expect it to be. The Menzerna Power Gloss is brilliant. Certainly my fav now! Achieves brilliant results in a very short time and gives a really glossy wet finish!!! 



















Day 3....

I dusted the car off using a microfibre and Meguiars Last Touch.
I then gave the car another coat of Zymol Titanium wax. So that's now a total of 2 coats of wax applied on the car.


















I hoovered the car out, cleaned the car mats with Meguiars APC and cleaned the dashboard and plastics with Meguiars Last Touch with a microfibre.

I then wiped over the engine bay. This was already clean as I had cleaned it all with Meguiars APC a few weeks ago. I just wiped over the plastics with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Dressing and polished the chrome parts with Autosol.

I still need to clean the windows inside and out, but i'll do that later in the week as I'm knackered. I seriously don't know how you valeters/detailers do it for a living! Its bloody hard work and back breaking! I've got pain in muscles that I didn't even know I had! hehe.

Anyway... Here's the final photos. 
Not the best of photos because all of the decent car parks near me all had council vans/lorrys in. Skivers!














































I hope you all like it. Feel free to add any pointers on how I can improve what i've done. This is only my second time using a machine polisher and certainly love the improvements you can get over hand polishing!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Mate that is a great little write up! Your car looks STUNNING!!!!!

Love it!!!!!

Well done mate - that hard work has really paid off looking at those pics. Sit back and relax now..... until the next time


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Stunning finish. You have put a lot of effort to make it spotless. 3 days!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very very nice, beautiful colour combination. 8) 
H.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Pointers on how to improve.....

More practice on a blue qS would be a good starting point.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great job Craig want a go at my Golf


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Unusual tyre choice.

How do you find the Dunlops?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great job Craig want a go at my Golf


Not really. I'm knackered after doing this one!!!



qooqiiu said:


> Unusual tyre choice.
> 
> How do you find the Dunlops?


They were on the car when i bought the car. They seem alright though


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Attention to the arches is impressive... dont drive through any puddles or dirty roads now! :lol:


----------

